
Intuition behind Gaussian Processes - mccourt
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/130275376068/sigopt-fundamentals-intuition-behind-gaussian
======
mccourt
This is Mike, I am the author of this post. Let me know if you have any
questions; I will be checking in periodically throughout the day.

